# .      730?

## Julikosha

.  .  2014   2015              .      730?     730   ?       730,  - ,        ,       730       .
, ,  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

730 - 

     2014-2015     ,   3

----------


## Julikosha

.   )

----------


## Lucie_K

> 730,  - ,        ,       730       .


  730               1.5 ,        730.

                 730,        . ,  2017     2015  2016 ,     731, ..    731. 

     730,        .

----------


## Julikosha

2014-2015           730?       ,      .?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 2014-2015


 
     , ..             .   




> 730?





> .?


 

     -   ,

----------


## Lucie_K

> .?


  ?    ,          .  .183            .      ,         2    .            2 ,     ,     730.            1.5 .

----------


## Julikosha

C

----------


## talya

,                    /       - 2014.  2016.     .                   2014.?   2014.  2015.

----------


## kiry

> 2014.?


,  ,    -

----------


## talya

3 ,     .       , ..   1,5   50.    ,   .(2014.)     ?
  : 1)   ,     ,     ;
  ,

----------


## Nikost

> 


       -  3- ,   1,5

----------


## talya

?  , ?

----------


## Andron Step

> ** ;
>   ,


  ?    " ** .
3    ,          .





> -  3


     3   .
 "     " ( . 256  ).

       : , ,           .

----------


## talya

!      ,     2014.  01.01. - 08.04.   (/)      .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 





> 1,5


 
 1  
     -         ...

----------


## Nikost

> 3


   .1 .256 "             ** "?




> 


, ,      .   *talya*   .

----------


## kiry

> ..   1,5   50.    ,   .


   50   3- , ..   ,

----------


## waw

> .1 .256 "               "?


       - ** .
 "3 " -    ,   **  .
    , ,  4,5 ,       -  -  "    "   ,  ,    , .

 ,   " ", /,   ,          ,     (** )    :

* 165  ( - ).   ,    * 




> (          - )     ,   ,                                .
> 
>                       .

----------


## Nikost

> -  "    "


,     !  :Smilie:  *Andron Step*,    .
*talya*     ,   -  ,   



> ,

----------

, ,
 ,   ,     2017,         ,      2015  2016,  730  731 ?

----------


## waw

> 730  731 ?


  ,       ,    ,  ,    (365+366).

----------

> ,       ,    ,  ,    (365+366).

----------

> ?    ,          .  .183            .      ,         2    .            2 ,     ,     730.            1.5 .


  ,  ,        ,    ,  730   ...... ,  ,   ,     ,    ...  ....

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  ,


           -           2-

----------


## tv06

,  



240000    

730    

   ?
 ?

240000/1 - ...

----------


## waw

> ,


,     .  :Smilie: 




> ,


 -      ,    .  :Smilie: 




> ?
>  ?


 ,    -     ,          15(2)  375:



> ,      ,    , ...

----------

